# Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung



## ohhjohnny (10. September 2012)

*Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Hi Leute, da ich leider keinerlei Hardware Erfahrung besitze, fällt mir das Bauen eines neuen Gamer PCs sehr schwer.
Ich würde gerne ein System Bauen lassen z.b. von Hardwareversand.de, gibt es da noch günstigere Alternativen?

Ich poste euch erstmal die Informationen zur Kaufberatung.

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück? 900€-950€

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw? 
(Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...) Ja Windows 7

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
(SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...) Nein

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler? Eigenbau vom Fachhändler 

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er? Ja 1680x1490 glaub, passt aber, bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Monitor

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Video-, Audio- & Bildbearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...) Ich möchte gerne BF3 in Ultra Details zocken können, auch auf den großen 64 Spieler Maps, sonst Spiele ich gerne Spiele wie Total War, Patrizier, Anno

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden? Hab leider keinerlei Erfahrung damit aber ja gerne, wenn dabei nichts kaputt geht.

8.) Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten? SSD möchte ich nicht, da ich das Geld lieber in eine bessere Graka oder so stecke.


Hier mal mein Rohbau:

CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K Box
Grafikkarte: Sapphire HD 7870 OC 2GB GDDR5
Mainboard:ASRock Z77 Pro4
Ram: 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB SATA 3 6GB/s
Netzteil: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W 80+Gold
Gehäuse:3R Systems Design Gehäuse R480 Schwarz
WLAN Karte: D-Link DWA-547 Rangebooster PCI Adapter


Bei Hardwareversand würde das ganze 837€ Kosten.

Habt ihr vielleicht Verbesserungsvorschläge? Gerne kann das ganze natürlich auch billiger sein, Hauptsache ich bin erstmal gerüstet.
Ist das Mainboard denn für die nächsten Grafikkarten und Prozessoren gerüstet? Würde gerne meinen Rechner in den nächsten Jahren auch Aufrüsten können.

Lieben Gruß, 

Johnny


----------



## Threshold (10. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Wenn du BF3 in Ultra spielen willst musst du mehr in die Grafik investieren. Außerdem ist eine Nvidia in BF3 gute 25% schneller als eine AMD. Daher wäre es sinnvoller wenn du mehr ausgibst und die GTX 670 nimmst.


----------



## ohhjohnny (10. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Okay gut, passt das denn mit der anderen Hardware zusammen? Bzw. kannst du mir eine 670 Empfehlen  ?


----------



## target2804 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Intel i5 750€ non-oc mit ssd Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU  ohne übertaktungsfunktion: rund 750€
Intel i5 1000€ oc-mgl. mit SSD Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU mit übertaktungsfunktion rund 1050€  

die ssd´s kann man jeweils weglassen und so könnte man geld einsparen, falls die untere config zu teuer ist.


----------



## Jeanboy (10. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ich würde Targets Non-oc Version nehmen, aber mit den Veränderungen:

Grafikkarte: 

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

und dem Netzteil:

be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Das wäre dann ein sehr gutes System, mit dem BF auf Ultra spielen kannst  und welches etwa 950 Euro kostet


----------



## target2804 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

stimme zu. würde selbst auch die gtx670 nehmen. weiß garnicht warum die amd karte da noch drin ist


----------



## ohhjohnny (10. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



target2804 schrieb:


> Intel i5 750€ non-oc mit ssd Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU  ohne übertaktungsfunktion: rund 750€
> Intel i5 1000€ oc-mgl. mit SSD Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU mit übertaktungsfunktion rund 1050€
> 
> die ssd´s kann man jeweils weglassen und so könnte man geld einsparen, falls die untere config zu teuer ist.


 
da müsste ich aber selbst zusammen bauen oder?


----------



## target2804 (10. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

oder du schaust in useren basteltrhead und guckst, dass wer in deiner nähe wohnt. aber auch selbst basteln ist nicht schwer. die meisten stecker passen nur dahin wo sie sollen. und mit handbuch und ein paar tuts kann man nix falsch machen.
alternativ kannst alles bei hardwareversand kaufen und dann für 20€ bauen lassen.


----------



## ohhjohnny (10. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

bzw macht ein mainboard so viel aus?  ich kenn mich null damit aus, mir sagte mal jemand, der rechner ist nur so schnell wie das langsamste teil ^^.

also eher ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) oder ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)?


----------



## chiwi (10. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Bei OC kannst du das asrock z77 nehmen,
ohne Oc das B75er


----------



## NoobDoggyDogg (10. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Hallo,hab mich grad angemeldet.Wo finde ich diesen Basteltrhead ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## NoobDoggyDogg (10. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Danke!


----------



## ohhjohnny (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Lohnt sich OC denn für später? Vielleicht könnte mir ja jemand aus dem Bastelthread das Ding übertakten.


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Übertakten kannst du auch selbst. Das ist nicht schwer. Einfach mal die entsprechenden Threads durchlesen und dort eventuelle Fragen stellen.


----------



## ohhjohnny (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

So Leute hab jetzt glaub ich alles zusammen 

Kopie von Meine Wunschliste 11.09.2012, 20:28 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Passt das so alles zusammen? Auch in das Gehäuse ? Kenn mich leider 0 aus.


Viele dank für eure ganze Hilfe )

Bin mit dem Zusammenbau unter meinem Budget geblieben und kann schon auf ne SSD Sparen


----------



## Threshold (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ich würde beim Case noch ein paar Euro mehr ausgeben und eins mit USB 3 nehmen.
BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-SP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Passt alles, auch ins Gehäuse. Würde trotzdem zu dem hier raten. Ist etwas breiter : BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Jeanboy (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Das Gehäuse ist nicht so gut, da es kein Kabelmanagement hat und auch kein USB 3.0 bietet...

Nimm das: Produktvergleich BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 weiß (BFC-SNB-150-WWN1-SP), BitFenix Shinobi Core USB 3.0 schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-SP) | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten passt das aber


----------



## ohhjohnny (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

das was ihr mir alle empfohlen habt, ist es das hier http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Midi/4...id=43&pcConfigurator.maid=0&search.sKey=&rp=0   ?

was bedeutet kabelmanagement im gehäuse?
btw was bringt mir usb 3? ^^


----------



## Jeanboy (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ohhjohnny schrieb:


> das was ihr mir alle empfohlen habt, ist es das hier http://lb.hardwareversand.de/Midi/4...id=43&pcConfigurator.maid=0&search.sKey=&rp=0   ?
> 
> was bedeutet kabelmanagement im gehäuse?
> btw was bringt mir usb 3? ^^



schnellere Datenübertragung bei USB 3 Sticks/Festplatten 


Kabelmanagement bedeutet, dass du zwischen der Platte, wo das Mainboard drauf kommt und dem Gehäuseseitenteil noch 2 CM Platz sind, 
wo man seine Kabel verstecken kann  So stören die nicht auf dem Mainboard


----------



## ohhjohnny (11. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> schnellere Datenübertragung bei USB 3 Sticks/Festplatten
> 
> 
> Kabelmanagement bedeutet, dass du zwischen der Platte, wo das Mainboard drauf kommt und dem Gehäuseseitenteil noch 2 CM Platz sind,
> wo man seine Kabel verstecken kann  So stören die nicht auf dem Mainboard


 
super vielen dank 


auch nochmal ein dickes danke an alle hier , ihr habt mir wirklich sehr geholfen, ich werde sehr viel spaß mit meinem neuen schätzchen haben


----------



## ohhjohnny (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

bevor ich den rechner jetzt bestelle, stellen sich mir noch einige fragen

bringt mir längerfristig gesehen ein system zum übertakten mehr? vielleicht warte ich dann noch bis monats ende und bestelle mir ein system das ich später übertakten kann.

müsste ich aus meiner confi dann nur das mainboard und den prozessor tauschen?
bzw. würde das system dann auch erstmal ohne cpu kühler laufen? ich meine wenn ich übertakte, lass ich mri dann einen cpu kühler drauf setzen oder muss ich grundlegend einen cpu kühler zum spielen haben?


----------



## Jeanboy (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ohhjohnny schrieb:


> bevor ich den rechner jetzt bestelle, stellen sich mir noch einige fragen
> 
> bringt mir längerfristig gesehen ein system zum übertakten mehr? vielleicht warte ich dann noch bis monats ende und bestelle mir ein system das ich später übertakten kann.
> 
> ...



Du brauchst immer einen CPU Kühler, sonst schaltet sich die CPU innerhalb von 10 Sekunden ab 

Du hast aber den boxed Kühler, da ist die WLP schon drauf und du musst ihn nur montieren (ist ganz leicht)


Mit OC kannst du in der Tat eine gute Leistungssteigerung erlangen, die brauchst du aber erst in ~3 Jahren, solange reicht der @ Stock 


Es würde auch reichen, wenn du nur ein Z77 Board nimmst, damit kannste den 3450 mit dem Sella/Boxed auf 3,7 Ghz takten, z.B: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Oder halt ein komplettes OC System:

Mainboard: ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ohhjohnny (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

verstehe ich das richtig das ich den kühler von dem prozi noch draufbauen muss -.-macht das hardwareversand nicht? also auch den stani kühler?
ich kann also auch das asrock z77 pro 4 nehmen und den 3450 ein bissle übertakten?
kann ich auf das z77 denn später auch noch nen besseren prozi draufhauen und dann erst übertakten? oder kauft man sich in 2 jahren dann eher ein neues mainboard?
wenn ich den 3450 jetzt nicht übertakte muss ich also erstmal keinen fetten kühler holen? oder muss da immer ein besserer drauf ?


sorry ich bin da so ein neuling, wird jetzt besser heeh ^^


----------



## Jeanboy (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

*1. verstehe ich das richtig das ich den kühler von dem prozi noch draufbauen muss -.-macht das hardwareversand nicht? also auch den stani kühler?*

Ne, das machen die 

*2. ich kann also auch das asrock z77 pro 4 nehmen und den 3450 ein bissle übertakten?*

Ja kannst du
*
3. kann ich auf das z77 denn später auch noch nen besseren prozi draufhauen und dann erst übertakten?*

Wahrscheinlich nicht, denn dann ist der Sockel veraltet und die alten Prozessoren, die draufpassen, wären wahr. zu teuer 

*kauft man sich in 2 jahren dann eher ein neues mainboard?*

Der unübertaktete i5 wird locker 3 Jahre reichen, da musste dir in 2 Jahren noch keine Gedanken machen 
*
wenn ich den 3450 jetzt nicht übertakte muss ich also erstmal keinen fetten kühler holen? oder muss da immer ein besserer drauf ?

*Ne, muss nicht drauf


----------



## ohhjohnny (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

bleibt mir also die qual der wahl ob 3450 mit z77 bisschen übertakten, 3570 übertakten mit z77 oder 3450 mit b75 gar nicht übertakten ? 

so entscheidungen fallen echt schwer ^^

vielen dank für deine hilfe, ich hab hier nur meinen alten quad core mit 2,66ghz 4gigs ram und ner gts 250?  kann ich da ein bisschen rumschrauben üben bzw. übertakten? oder was macht man mit so einem müll ? ^^


----------



## Jeanboy (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ohhjohnny schrieb:


> bleibt mir also die qual der wahl ob 3450 mit z77 bisschen übertakten, 3570 übertakten mit z77 oder 3450 mit b75 gar nicht übertakten ?
> 
> so entscheidungen fallen echt schwer ^^
> 
> vielen dank für deine hilfe, ich hab hier nur meinen alten quad core mit 2,66ghz 4gigs ram und ner gts 250?  kann ich da ein bisschen rumschrauben üben bzw. übertakten? oder was macht man mit so einem müll ? ^^



Als Office PC verkaufen ;D Oder als HTPC nutzen ect.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ich verbenche es

P.S.: Für OC brauchst du einen i5 3570k, nit den 3570


----------



## Jeanboy (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich verbenche es



Da kannstes auch in den Müll werfen, mit dem Sys wirste keine Rekorde aufstellen


----------



## ohhjohnny (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

gut dann verschenk ich den einfach xd


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ich hab aber so viel alte HW hier rumliegen, die wird dann mit voller Absicht mit höchstmöglichem Takt unter Dauerlast betrieben, bis sie stirbt


----------



## target2804 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich hab aber so viel alte HW hier rumliegen, die wird dann mit voller Absicht mit höchstmöglichem Takt unter Dauerlast betrieben, bis sie stirbt


 das wollte ich meiner gt9600 auch antun, allerdings verreckt sie a nicht und b habe ich gehört, dass der pci slot kaputtgehen kann^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ich hab ja gleich alles in die Luft gejagt, da is mir egal ob ein Slot auf nem Board kaputt geht, was eh in die Tonne fliegt

Alternativ kannst du sie mir schicken, dann mach ich sie kaputt.


----------



## Chaosfiregs (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

lieber würde ich sie nehmen. Hab da was vor (eine Tapete mit zermahlenenr alter Hardware oder wohl eher hardwarestaub wäre doch voll cool)


----------



## ohhjohnny (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

komm nach köln ,kannste abholen


----------



## target2804 (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

In der Pfalz liegt ne 9600GT die auf 775mhz coreclock und auf 1100mhz memoryclock rennt und keine 72°C warm wird


----------



## AMDM (13. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Für Battlefield reicht auch weniger und es muss keine Geforce sein. Ausser du möchtest Rechenpower die du eh nicht voll nutzen kannst.


----------



## pringles (13. September 2012)

Wenn du denn pc loswerden willst schick mir ne pn, in meinem Desktop werkelt nen Athlon 64 (singlecore  ) mit ner r800 (los bemitleidet mich^^) schmeiß in nen Karton mit Nachnahme und mach mich glücklicher 

Und damit nicht 100% ot ist: @amdm grade bf3 mag GeForce lieber als AMD, da würde ich auch zu einer grünen greifen (auch wenn ich persönlich die roten lieber mag, aber der Te soll ja was passendes haben)


----------



## Jeanboy (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



AMDM schrieb:


> Für Battlefield reicht auch weniger und es muss keine Geforce sein. Ausser du möchtest Rechenpower die du eh nicht voll nutzen kannst.



1. Läuft Battlefield auf grünen Karten etwa 20% besser 
und
2. kann man jede Grafikkarte mit BF 3 in die Knie zwingen


----------



## ohhjohnny (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

grüne und rote karten ? 
möchte auch für die kommenden spiele gerüstet sein


----------



## ohhjohnny (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



pringles schrieb:


> Wenn du denn pc loswerden willst schick mir ne pn, in meinem Desktop werkelt nen Athlon 64 (singlecore  ) mit ner r800 (los bemitleidet mich^^) schmeiß in nen Karton mit Nachnahme und mach mich glücklicher
> 
> Und damit nicht 100% ot ist: @amdm grade bf3 mag GeForce lieber als AMD, da würde ich auch zu einer grünen greifen (auch wenn ich persönlich die roten lieber mag, aber der Te soll ja was passendes haben)


 
ich kann dir ja mal die genauen daten aus dem pc schicken, dann kannste gucken ob du was passendes gebrauchen kannst ^^



achja ich hab noch das gehäuse hier http://www.computeronlineshop.net/PC-Gehaeuse/Tt-VC3000BWS-ArmorJr-ATX-1354423.html#Tabs

ist das besser als das ausgewählte? aber naja ich hab halt keinen plan vom einbau 

bzw. wo bekomm ich denn ein günstiges windoof ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Win7 gibt´s hier: Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software

Wenn du das Case schon hast, kannste es nehmen, wenn nicht, kauf ein Shinobi


----------



## ohhjohnny (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ist es nicht so das die home edition nur 4 gb unterstützt und why reinstallierungs cd?
nene nehme das shinobi 

habe jetzt doch ein bisschen mehr budget und werde wohl doch das asrock z77 pro4 nehmen + den i5 3570k, dann kann ich ja später noch ein bisschen leistung rauskitzeln ^.^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Home Premium unterstütz 16Gb.
Reinstall weil es günstiger is, funktioniert genauso.


----------



## target2804 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ist zwar von firmen mit deren logos gelabelt, aber du kannst dir die testversion runterladen und dann den key benutzen, dann haste die werbebanner der firmen nicht.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Jep, und Win kostet so nur die Hälfte ^^


----------



## target2804 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Jep, und Win kostet so nur die Hälfte ^^


 
überlege mir momentan auch, mir endlich ma (noch) ein legales windows zuzulegen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Nana, target, du bist ja ein ganz schlimmer


----------



## target2804 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Nana, target, du bist ja ein ganz schlimmer



in zeiten der krise muss man sparen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Haste auch wieder Recht.

@ TE: Ich hab auch so ein Win.


----------



## target2804 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Haste auch wieder Recht.
> 
> @ TE: Ich hab auch so ein Win.


 
mainz bekommt übrigens klatsche am wochenende 

@TE: ist wohl momentan die beste möglichkeit, an ein legales windows zu kommen. und via den trick mit der testversion (der auch legal ist) haste ein super windoof zum guten preis.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Jep, das is super.

@ target: Nee, wir gewinnen


----------



## ohhjohnny (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

hab ich bei win 7 64bit home ? irgendwelche performence nachteile beim zocken gegenüber proffesional 64?
bzw. kann ich die dvd wenn der rechner kommt, einfach einschmeißen und installieren?


----------



## target2804 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

nein


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Nö, Prof kann nur geringfügig mehr, das is beim zocken aber irrelevant.


----------



## ohhjohnny (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

wie ist das eigentlich mit den ganzen Treibern? installiert der die automatisch oder muss ich die mir im inet alle zusammen suchen?

dvd einfach einwerfen wenn der pc kommt und installieren? ode rmuss ich vorher die test version rausladen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Selber suchen, dauert aber keine 20 Minuten


----------



## target2804 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

generell sind die auf den CD´s der hardware, die du bekommst. 
die vorinstallierten treiber von windows würde ich net nehmen. einfach mal den ethernet treiber von cd installieren und danach die aktuellsten treiber für die hardware runterladen. ist die beste lösung. und außer dem graka treiber ist ja kein anderer wirklich über 30Mb groß


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ja, die auf den beiliegenden CD´s sind fast immer veraltet.
Nimm nur den Treiber für´s Internet und zieh die von den Herstellern.


----------



## Jeanboy (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ja, die auf den beiliegenden CD´s sind fast immer veraltet.
> Nimm nur den Treiber für´s Internet und zieh die von den Herstellern.


 
Man geht auf die Herstellerseite des Mainboards, sucht sich sein Modell raus und lädt von dort 
die aktuellsten Treiber herunter 

Bei andren Komponenten wie Wlan Karte, Soundkarte ect. geht man genauso vor


----------



## ohhjohnny (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ich brauch:

graka
mainboard
wlan

sonst noch was? ^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Chipset


----------



## ohhjohnny (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

chipset ist der prozi?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (14. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Nö, Chipsatz.


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

wo seh ich welches ich hab?


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Chipsatz Treiber brauchst Du nicht unbedingt, das macht Windows auch selber.

Du brauchst noch USB3-Treiber.


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

okay gut ! bestelle am montag den rechner mit asrock z77 pro 4 und i5 3570k ! 1023€ ))


----------



## Jeanboy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ohhjohnny schrieb:


> okay gut ! bestelle am montag den rechner mit asrock z77 pro 4 und i5 3570k ! 1023€ ))


 
viel spaß mit dem neuen Knecht 

Aber poste nochmal die Konfig.


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Kopie von Kopie von Meine Wunschliste 11.09.2012, 20:28 15.09.2012, 18:37 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU
das ist die config

geht die so in ordnung?


----------



## target2804 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ja tut sie.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Nö, da fehlen Lüfter.


----------



## target2804 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

das bitfenix hat doch welche.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Das Core nit und das normale nur einen


----------



## target2804 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ups 
dann nimm noch 2x Silentwings von be Quiet. einer vorne unten, einer hinten oben. wobei ich persönlich, sofern es das gehäuse zulässt, gerne 2 für vorne nehme.


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

und wie bau ich die ein ? gibt es neb alternativ gehäuse?dann hätte ich lieber ein anderes, kp vom einbau ^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Du schraubst 4 Schrauben rein--> fertig


----------



## target2804 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

sharkoon tauron. oder sharkoon t28. da sind genug lüfter drin. das tauron ist aber um einiges besser, kostet aber 20€ mehr.


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

kannste mir beiden linken? bin am iphone


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Produktvergleich Sharkoon T28 grün mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon Tauron grün mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon Tauron weiß mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## target2804 (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Sharkoon Tauron weiß mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland tauron in weiß
Sharkoon Tauron rot mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland tauron in schwarz rot
Sharkoon Tauron grün mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland tauron in schwarz grün

Sharkoon T28 blau mit Sichtfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland t28 in schwarz blau, gibt es auch in schwarz/rot und schwarz/grün

das weiße tauron ist mein favorit. das kauf ich mir auch, obwohl ich ein t28 habe


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ohhjohnny schrieb:


> kannste mir beiden linken? bin am iphone


 
Wer sich ein iPhone leisten kann hat auch Geld für ein besseres Case über.


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ahh die sind geil. aber nicht bei hardwareversand -.-


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Dann vllt. Asgard pro?


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wer sich ein iPhone leisten kann hat auch Geld für ein besseres Case über.


 ist nen 3er also schon was älter


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

die haben asgards aber kein pro -.- ohh man  ihr habt es schwer mit mir


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Kann da nur zum Shinobi raten . Habe das Asgard Pro und das Shinobi hier stehen . Das Shinobi ist Welten besser .

Musst noch 1 x 120mm Frontluffi dazu bestellen.


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ohhjohnny schrieb:


> ist nen 3er also schon was älter


 
iPhone ist iPhone.  

Ich habe noch ein Siemens S6. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Is doch topmodern


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

@ Thresh

Wau, Vintage - Teil . Da gibt´s doch mittlerweile richtig Asche für, oder?


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

lüfter sind glich wiedwr 35€ ^^


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Thresh
> 
> Wau, Vintage - Teil . Da gibt´s doch mittlerweile richtig Asche für, oder?


 
Das Teil läuft absolut problemlos und du kannst telefonieren und SMS verschicken. Mehr brauchst du nicht können.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ich hab das: http://g-images.amazon.com/images/G/03/electronics/detailpage/900/nokia/B0002W4PFW_1.jpg


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Das war mein erster Handy. Du musstest die Antenne ausziehen sonst ging es nicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was nicht zu sehen ist. Das Teil ist 5cm dick und wog 500 Gramm.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

@ Johnny

1 Lüfter für 10,- Euro . Wie kommst Du auf 35,- Eus ?


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

amazon 
aber die muss ich doch auch irgendwo im rechner anschließen oder?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Am Board.


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ohh gott nee  sowas pack ich nicht , hab noch nie irgendwas an nem rechner eingebaut oder angesteckt DD!
wie isen das hier http://www1.hardwareversand.de/Midi...r.catid=43&pcConfigurator.maid=0&search.sKey=


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Du wirst doch wohl nen Stcker einstecken können


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

aber wo?  und was wenn ich was abbreche ?


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Am Board kommt der Lüfter an einen der CHA_FAN Anschlüsse. Du kannst den Lüfter auch am Netzteil anschließen.


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

was denn mit diesem xigmatek midgard? der hätte 2 lüfter 
ich will da nichts kaputt machen, wie finde ich denn diese stecker dann? ^^


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Das Midgard II ist OK, alternativ das Xigmatek Asgard Pro.

Die Stecker findest Du ,wenn Du ins Handbuch des Mainboards schaust  Da sind die aufgemalt


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ich bin verflucht  jetzt ist das midgard ausverkauft^^


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Dann nimm halt das Asgard Pro. Wo willst Du denn bestellen?


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

hardwareversand.de 
genau das haben sie nicht.

sharkoon haben sie nicht. shinobi keine lüfter. das midgard ist ausverkauft.


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> @ Johnny
> 
> 1 Lüfter für 10,- Euro . Wie kommst Du auf 35,- Eus ?


 wo bekomm ich denn die lüfter her?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Internet?!?


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

nee ich mein wie nennen sich die, bzw. hab mich falsch ausgedrückt sorry. 

gibt es da ne besonders gute adresse? ^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Mindfactory, alternate, hardwareversand, home of hardware


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ist das der richtige  http://www1.hardwareversand.de/120mm/53807/BitFenix+Spectre+PRO+120mm+Lüfter+-+all+black.article
?

glaubst du hardwareversand baut mir die auch ein? oder muss ich die selbst verbauen? ^^
reichen 2 fürs shinobi?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Nö, der: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/120mm/36163/be+quiet!+Silent+Wings+Pure+120mm.article
Und die werden eingebaut
Ich würd 3 nehmen


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ha sauber  
ich danke dir, was würde ich wohl ohne euch machen 

+ das bitfenix shinobi?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Jep, das Shinobi is sehr gut.


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Perfekt dann poste ich jetzt ein letztes mal die Config 
Die 3x Lüfter be quiet! Silent Wings Pure 120mm müsst ihr euch dazu denken ^
^
Kopie von Kopie von Meine Wunschliste 11.09.2012, 20:28 15.09.2012, 18:37 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Sieht gut aus, aber du hast nen CPU-Kühler vergessen


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

brauch ich den nicht erst wenn ich übertakte ? oder kackt der beim zocken dann ab? welchen würdest mir denn empfehlen? bzw. kann ich den eh nicht selbst einbauen muss also warten bis mein bruder kommt, außerdem sprengt das momentan mein budget. bin jetzt bei 1050€ mit versand und bau


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Du kannst bis dahin den Boxed nehmen. Wollt ich nur sagen damit der i5 nit bei diversen Experimenten draufgeht


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Du kannst bis dahin den Boxed nehmen. Wollt ich nur sagen damit der i5 nit bei diversen Experimenten draufgeht


 
was meinst du mit experimenten? das ich den übertakte? nene davon lass ich die finger, da lass ich mir dann jemanden kommen hier aus dem pcgh bastler thread oder ich fahr hin, aber erst wenn ich nen passenden kühler habe  ))


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Jep, das meinte ich, der offene Multi is nämlich verlockend
Dann viel Spaß damit


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

ohhjohnny schrieb:
			
		

> was meinst du mit experimenten? das ich den übertakte? nene davon lass ich die finger, da lass ich mir dann jemanden kommen hier aus dem pcgh bastler thread oder ich fahr hin, aber erst wenn ich nen passenden kühler habe  ))




Thermalright Macho z. B.


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

so BESTELLT!

ich melde mich auf jeden fall, wenn er da ist und gebe meinen report ab 
ich hoffe das ding haut mich vom hocker.


ich danke euch allen vielmals für die tolle hilfe! 

ps: ich werde mich auch weiterhin im forum beteiligen, mir gefällt es hier echt gut und vielleicht hab ich ja irgendwann auch erfahrung mit hardware, das ich anderen auch helfen kann 

danke!!!


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ohhjohnny schrieb:


> ps: ich werde mich auch weiterhin im forum beteiligen, mir gefällt es hier echt gut und vielleicht hab ich ja irgendwann auch erfahrung mit hardware, das ich anderen auch helfen kann



Das ist eine sehr gute Einstellung 

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechenknecht


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

So, dann freu ich mich auf Feedback.
P.S.: Du bist einer der wenigen der bleibt^^


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> So, dann freu ich mich auf Feedback.
> P.S.: Du bist einer der wenigen der bleibt^^



brauche ja auch weiterhin eure hilfe , wenn ich diverse änderungen vornehmen möchte.

und jetzt interessiert mich das thema hardware doch sehr, nach den langen tagen planung mit euch ^^

gibt es hier noch einen vorstellungsthread?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Schön, wenn wir dich begeistern konnten.  Schön, dass du bleibst.


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ohhjohnny schrieb:


> gibt es hier noch einen vorstellungsthread?



Wenn Du Dich selbst vorstellen willst, mach das hier schnell  Wenn Du den Rechner vorstellen willst, gibt es diverse Bilder-Threads. Oder wenn es ein längeres Projekt wird, könntest Du ein Tagebuch aufmachen: Tagebücher


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

@ Johnny

Das Shinobi ist ein wirklich klasse Gehäuse und für Hilfe sind hier rund um die Uhr Helfer . Und der Bastlerthread natürlich .

Finde auch  .


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

gut dann stell ich mir jetzt einfach mal vor.


heiße jonas spitzname johnny, bin gestern 22 jahre jung geworden. geboren in Köln, aufgewachsen in bremen, nach meinem abitur bin ich mit meiner freundin zusammen wieder nach köln gezogen. hier lerne ich den beruf des medientechnologen fachgebiet druck bzw. flachdruck ( ehemals der beruf des bogenoffsetdruckers ^^). nach meiner lehre möchte ich direkt ein studium in wuppertal beginnen.

ich bin leidenschaftlicher fussball fan (real madrid), selbst spiele ich im verein volleyball und skate schon seit mehr als 12 jahren aktiv. in sachen musik steh ich auf blink 182, angels and airwaves und natürlich auch auf alten kram wie yes, frank zappa, pink floyd und viele mehr. hör auch gern ab und zu techno, tiesto, paul van dyk, dj shog.

und joa was gibt es noch? hmm.. habe mich hier bei euch gemeldet, da ich damals schon immer pc games gelesen habe.
ich hoffe ich kann noch viel von euch lernen und vielleicht irgendwann euch auch helfen.

ich hoffe mein rechner wird mir viel freude bereiten, ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

 nachträglich zum Geburtstag


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

1. Sind wir nicht PCGames, sondern PCGH
2. Alles Gute nachträglich


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

danke danke  Pardon ich meinte natürlich pcgh


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

also kann ich mir denn jetzt noch das windows x64 home bei amazon bestellen? oder muss ich Profi nehmen?
bzw. welchen cpu kühler könnt ihr mir denn noch empfehlen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

Alles Gute auch von mir zum Bday.

Kannst du bei Amazon bestellen.
Thermalright Macho,
Alpenföhn Brocken, 
Alpenföhn K2 (für ,,extremes'' OC)



Win7 Home P reicht eigentlich immer.


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

was heißt extremes oc? lohnt sich sowas? oder ist das mit risiken verbunden?


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ohhjohnny schrieb:


> also kann ich mir denn jetzt noch das windows x64 home bei amazon bestellen? oder muss ich Profi nehmen?
> bzw. welchen cpu kühler könnt ihr mir denn noch empfehlen?


 
Home Premium reicht völlig aus 

Neben dem Thermalright Macho HR-02 Rev. A gäbe es noch den EKL Alpenföhn Brocken oder  Enermax ETS-T4 oder noch etwas leistungsstärker den EKL Alpenföhn K2


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

ohhjohnny schrieb:
			
		

> was heißt extremes oc? lohnt sich sowas? oder ist das mit risiken verbunden?




Extrem Meinte ich mit:  eigentl. nur für Bencher interessant


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Extremes OC=mehr OC als normal.
Du brauchst allerdings keinen K2.

Für Bencher is LN2 interessant^^


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Der K2 hat etwas mehr Reserve nach oben,  wenn Du stark übertakten willst, da sind also meist ein paar Hundert MHz mehr drin.


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Premiu...D9W0/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1347740605&sr=8-1
oder
Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit Reinstallations-DVD multilingual: Amazon.de: Software


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



Softy schrieb:


> Der K2 hat etwas mehr Reserve nach oben,  wenn Du stark übertakten willst, da sind also meist ein paar Hundert MHz mehr drin.


 
eher so otto normal oc


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Das 2.

otto-normal oc = Macho


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

ohhjohnny schrieb:
			
		

> eher so otto normal oc



Dann den Macho.
Sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Willkommen im Forum, Jonas .

Ich komme hier auch nicht mehr weg . Hast Du schon DoKtor Bakterius kennengelernt ? Softy und Thresh sind ja , aber der Doc haut manchmal Sprüche raus   .


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

wunderbar, dann such ich mir in nem monat einen ausem bastel thread und dann gucken wa mal weiter , finde bestimmt jemanden der mir den einbaut, + übertaktung


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Jep, DocBak is der beste, was der immer bringt


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Willkommen im Forum, Jonas .
> 
> Ich komme hier auch nicht mehr weg . Hast Du schon DoKtor Bakterius kennengelernt ? Softy und Thresh sind ja , aber der Doc haut manchmal Sprüche raus   .


 nein noch nicht ^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Dann freu dich drauf ihn kennen zu lernen


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ich888 schrieb:


> Dann den Macho.
> Sehr gutes P/L Verhältnis.



Den Macho würde ich nur bei einem Gehäuse ohne Sichtfenster nehmen. Dieser optische 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  passt der nicht mal in eine Besenkammer


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



Softy schrieb:


> Den Macho würde ich nur bei einem Gehäuse ohne Sichtfenster nehmen. Dieser optische
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
den shinobi den ich bestellt hab, hat eh kein sichtfenster


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Den Macho würde ich nur bei einem Gehäuse ohne Sichtfenster nehmen. Dieser optische http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/5166-threshold-albums-smileys-5288-picture545897-1327.html  passt der nicht mal in eine Besenkammer




Der Macho ist trotzdem potthässlich.


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ohhjohnny schrieb:


> den shinobi den ich bestellt hab, hat eh kein sichtfenster



Gut, dann Klappe zu und nie wieder aufmachen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Mit Fenster is das auch hässlich.
P.S.: Softy, wo kriegst du immer diese Smileys her?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Fenster is das auch hässlich.
> P.S.: Softy, wo kriegst du immer diese Smileys her?



Er hat die aus Treshs Album .


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> P.S.: Softy, wo kriegst du immer diese Smileys her?



Aus meinem Album:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-smiley-s-4572.html

Oder ich klaue welche von Threshold oder quantenslipstream


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Is Quanti eigentlich wieder hier?


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

post mal jemand den macho bitte


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Alt: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Neu: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

sieht doch ganz geil aus  hab noch nie nen cpu kühler gesehen in life


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Alt: Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Neu: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Nimm den neuen.
Der hat noch einen Schrraubenzieher zur Montage dabei.


----------



## Jeanboy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ohhjohnny schrieb:


> sieht doch ganz geil aus  hab noch nie nen cpu kühler gesehen in life



Richtig geil wirds damit: 

Prolimatech Black Genesis Kühlkörper (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

So muss ein Kühler aussehen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ck-alpenfoehn-s-griff-nach-kuehler-krone.html

Ich warte ja auf diesen hier  : http://www.technic3d.com/news/images/CeBIT2012/ekl/CeBIT_2012-2_058.JPG


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ja, ich wart auch auf den Everest. Die armen Boards^^


----------



## Jeanboy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



Softy schrieb:


> So muss ein Kühler aussehen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...ck-alpenfoehn-s-griff-nach-kuehler-krone.html
> 
> Ich warte ja auf diesen hier  : http://www.technic3d.com/news/images/CeBIT2012/ekl/CeBIT_2012-2_058.JPG



Da bekommste glaube mit allen Mainboards + Gehäuserückwand Probleme


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Da bekommste glaube mit allen Mainboards + Gehäuserückwand Probleme



DREMEL® Multi-Max FTW


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ich finde den Macho auch geil . Den Genesis auch . Nicht ganz billig . Wenn ich mir meinen neuen K2 anschaue, werde ich rattig  . Dann denke ich an "Mutterschiff/Kampfstern"


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ai ai das sind ja heiße geschosse , wenn ich meinen rechner dann nächstes ja in nen ordentliches case haue, dann kommt mir sowas auch drauf


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Die Kosten aber alle 60€


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

bin drucker geld spielt keien rolle 

kleienr scherz am rande aber im prinzip isses so DD


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*


Bist ja ein ganz schlimmer^^


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Der Macho kostet 35,- Eus und reicht bis 4,5 GHz .

Wenn Gelder vorhanden sind, K2  . Oder BQ Dark Rock Pro2, oder was gefällt  .


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ich redete vom Black Genesis und K2, so in die Richtung....


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ahh 4.5 ghz reicht doch locker oder?


----------



## Jeanboy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ohhjohnny schrieb:


> ahh 4.5 ghz reicht doch locker oder?


 
klar 

Das ist auch fast schon die Schwelle für eine Lukü, denn ab da gehen die Temps schnell ganz hoch...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ab dann bis 5 WaKü, darüber DICE und LN2 und so.


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ja, alle Kühler, die preislich über dem Thermalright Macho liegen, gehen in Richtung Optik oder starkes Übertakten für Benchmarks. Denn 4,5 GHz schafft der Macho und alles darüber ist eh nicht alltagstauglich, weil die benötigte Spannung und somit Abwärme / Energieverbrauch in keiner Relation mehr zur Mehrleistung steht. 

Mit dem i5 hatte ich bei 3,3GHz einen Verbrauch von 144 Watt unter Last, und bei 5GHz waren es 248 Watt


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Zieh die Karte mit hoch und spiel Prime und Furmark gleichzeitig


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Hab ich natürlich schon. Dann sind es über 500 Watt


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Prime und Furmark gleichzeitig spiel ich am liebsten.


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

kann ich das denn mit meinem board machen? z77 pro4? wozu sind denn teurere boards gut? ^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Teurere Boards brauchst du nur, wenn du besondere Anschlüsse brauchst oder für ExtremOC.


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ja, mit dem Z77 Pro4 kannst Du schon gut übertakten, das Board ist (wie der RAM auch) inzwischen eher nebensächlich für's Übertakten geworden.

Teure Boards haben eine bessere Ausstattung, und oft sind damit (durch mehr OC-Optionen im BIOS) nochmal ein paar mehr MHz drin, aber auch hier steht der Mehrpreis natürlich in keinem Verhältnis zur Mehrleistung.


----------



## ohhjohnny (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

gut dann bin ich ja erstmal bestens für die zukunft gerüstet  
bin erstmal raus leute bis morgen 
hab bestimmt morgen wieder ein paar fragen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Bis morgen.#Und auch dann sind wir gerne für dich da


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Das Asrock Board hat noch den Vorteil, dass Du auf den Spannungswandlern beim Übertakten Spiegeleier braten oder das Mittagessen aufwärmen kannst 

Jop, ich bin auch raus. My eyes are hanging out of my head


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



Softy schrieb:


> Das Asrock Board hat noch den Vorteil, dass Du auf den Spannungswandlern beim Übertakten Spiegeleier braten oder das Mittagessen aufwärmen kannst


 
Is also doppelt nützlich


----------



## Threshold (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



Softy schrieb:


> My eyes are hanging out of my head


 
Dann schau dir nicht immer diese komischen Webseiten mit den leicht bekleideten Frauen an.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ihr habt euch wirklich lieb, oder?


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann schau dir nicht immer diese komischen Webseiten mit den leicht bekleideten Frauen an.



1. sind die nackt und 
2. würde ich dann schreiben "My balls are hanging out of my trousers"


----------



## ohhjohnny (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

yeahaa ich grab den thread nochmal aus 
hab noch 2 fragen :Ü

1. welches antivir programm könnte ich denn nehmen?
2. mit welchem programm kann ich meine gpu und cpu temperatur überwachen? 



lg jonas


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Also. Anbieten tut sich für die CPU Core Temp und als Virenschutz Avast!.
Bei der GraKa MSI Aftreburner, ein nützliches kleines Tool


----------



## ohhjohnny (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

das ging ja schnell ! super ^^
gibt es ein programm was mir ingame auch die fps anzeigt? 

habe gelesen das der ram nicht immer richtig eingestellt ist :O, kann es also sein das mein ram nicht auf 1600mhz läuft ? und wenn ja, wie stell ich ihn richtig ein ?


----------



## soth (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Das kann msi afterburner auch, oder zum Beispiel fraps....


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Im UEFI unter Ramtakt 1600 statt 1333 nehmen. Wie die Option genau heißt weiß ich  leider nicht aus dem Kopf...


----------



## Softy (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Mit Fraps kannst Du die fps anzeigen lassen, oder auch mit dem MSI Afterburner.

Du kannst mal einen CPU-Z Screenshot (Reiter Memory und SPD) hier posten, da kann man sehen, ob der RAM richtig eingestellt ist.


----------



## ohhjohnny (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

was ist cpu-z? und was ist uefi?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

UEFI is das Bios. CPU-Z is ein Programm: CPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## ohhjohnny (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ahh okay doki , werde ich alles machen wenn er da ist !
boa ich freu mich sooo


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Kann ich verstehen  Hab ich auch immer


----------



## ohhjohnny (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

hardwareversand muss sich nur beeilen =D
ist ne ssd schwer einzubauen?
hab eine geschenkt bekommen 

und eine frage ist mir auch noch eingefallen: wie ist das mit der reinigung des pcs? wie oft? und wie? gibt es bestimmte utensilien die ihr nutzt?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. September 2012)

Einzubauen nict einrichten eigentlich auch nicht, aber s gibt so eibe schoenes tutorial dafuer


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Nee. Reinlegen, festschrauben, anschliessen.


----------



## ohhjohnny (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ich schick euch bilder und ihr leitet mich an 
wie ist das mit der reinigung des pcs? wie oft? und wie? gibt es bestimmte utensilien die ihr nutzt?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Is nicht schwer, so wie eine HDD. Dafuer gibts meist ein ZusatzKit, das ist meist im Gehäuse oder bei der SSD dabei


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ohhjohnny schrieb:


> ich schick euch bilder und ihr leitet mich an
> wie ist das mit der reinigung des pcs? wie oft? und wie? gibt es bestimmte utensilien die ihr nutzt?


 


Utensilien? Ein gewöhnlicher Schraubenzieher


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Utensilien? Ein gewöhnlicher Schraubenzieher


 Zum reinigen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ja. Alles ausbauen. Säubern. Einbauen. Und natürlich Druckluft aus der Dose.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ja. Alles ausbauen. Säubern. Einbauen. Und natürlich Druckluft aus der Dose.


 Sehr gründlci, ich sollte meinen auch mal reinigen nach nem halne Jahr aufm Teppich ohne reinigung


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ja, ich bin da sehr akribisch


----------



## ohhjohnny (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ausbauen wtf?das bekomm ich ja nie hin ^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

musst es ja nicht so extrem machen wie er


----------



## ohhjohnny (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

wie oft sollte man denn den pc denn reinigen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Keine Ahnung, vielleicht jede drei monate alle sechs Monate?


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ohhjohnny schrieb:


> wie oft sollte man denn den pc denn reinigen?


 
Wenn er eben deiner Meinung nach verschmutzt ist.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn er eben deiner Meinung nach verschmutzt ist.


 Das ist er bei mir nach einem Monat schon der steht auf nem teppichboden und ich hab ihn trotzdem noch nicht gesäubert.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Naja, ich mach das halt extrem 
Es geht mit Druckluft aus der Dose auch so gut.


----------



## Jeanboy (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Meiner läuft seit 3 Monaten mit Staubfiltern und da ist gradeso ein bisschen Staubschicht... Perfekt die Teile, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Habe ich ja das Problem ist nur das mein zimmer mit Teppich ausgelegt ist und so extrem staubhaltig


----------



## target2804 (18. September 2012)

Ich mach das Teil sauber wenn ich durchs sichtfenster deutlich Schmutz erkenne. Ich benutze aber keinen Quark wie Druckluft sondern einfach n Staubsauger. Lüfter absaugen, Lamellen des CPU Kühlers, staubfilter checken, grakalufter checken, dauert 10min und reicht aus.


----------



## pringles (18. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

machs ähnlich wie target, nur das ich meistens in den ecken nochmal nen bisschen druckluft reinhaue, da sammeln sich gerne kleine staubnester an  ansonsten hab ich nen relativ sauberes zimmer, mir reicht es den 1-2mal imjahr sauber zu machen, meistens beim frühjahrsputz, ansonsten halt wenn ich mal lust dazu habe wieder was auseinanderzunehmen


----------



## Nishino (19. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Hm also ich hab bisher noch nie seit ich Rechner habe einen sauber machen müssen. Höchstens mal den Lüfter etwas entstauben. Kann schon sein, dass es nötiger wird, wenn man da Flugzeugtriebwerke in die Gehäuse und auf die CPU setzt, die im Raum nen Mini-Tornado auslösen und den ganzen Schmuddel durch die Bude (und den Rechner) fliegen lassen 

Ne ma im Ernst, bei dem Gehäuse denke ich kaum, dass es nötig sein wird, alles auszubauen. Kannst jedes Jahr mal reinschauen wie dick die Staubschicht ist, wenn überhaupt eine da ist


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. September 2012)

Man sollte eigentlich jeden rechner saubern das mochen bloss ser wenige


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Jep, 2 Mal im Jahr mindestens.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. September 2012)

Eigentlich sogar oefters


----------



## ohhjohnny (19. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

gut danke für die infos , ein pcgh bastler wird mir das sicherlich mal zeigen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Bestimmt. Dauert nicht lang und is einfach. Zur Not erklär ichs dir per Team Speak


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

was gibts da zu erklären zeug raus, staub weg, zeug wieder rein


----------



## soth (19. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Da gibt es wirklich nicht viel zu erklären:
Einmal kräftig mit dem Hochdruckreiniger rein gehalten und gut ist


----------



## GeForce-Lover (19. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Genau.
Oder du schnallst ihn aufs Auto und dann ab in die Waschanlage


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Genau.
> Oder du schnallst ihn aufs Auto und dann ab in die Waschanlage


 Das würd ich jetzt nicht machen Außer wenn das zeug draussen ist


----------



## ohhjohnny (19. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> was gibts da zu erklären zeug raus, staub weg, zeug wieder rein


hab noch nie nen rechner auseinandergenommen , und was wenn ich irgendwas beschädige ^^


Status vom Di, 18.09.12 17:40 Uhr	 Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt. 

>_<


und nun nichts >_< 24h lang


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (19. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Wenn du was beschädigst, bist du selbst dran schuld 

Waren wirs wenigstens nicht.


----------



## ohhjohnny (19. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ich888 schrieb:


> Wenn du was beschädigst, bist du selbst dran schuld
> 
> Waren wirs wenigstens nicht.


 
ich lass mir das erstmal zeigen ^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ohhjohnny schrieb:


> ich lass mir das erstmal zeigen ^^


 VOn wem denn?


----------



## ohhjohnny (19. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

von nem pcgh bastler, muss ja erstmal lernen, nen pc auseinander zu nehmen und wieder zusammen zu setzen ^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ohhjohnny schrieb:


> von nem pcgh bastler, muss ja erstmal lernen, nen pc auseinander zu nehmen und wieder zusammen zu setzen ^^


 das freut mich zu hoeren da sieht man das die Liste was bringt


----------



## ohhjohnny (19. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

aber hallo , gerade diese liste ist echt super, so kann ich gleichzeitig aauch praxis lernen, vllt kann ich ja dann auch mal einen pc aleine zusammen bauen x)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (19. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ohhjohnny schrieb:


> aber hallo , gerade diese liste ist echt super, so kann ich gleichzeitig aauch praxis lernen, vllt kann ich ja dann auch mal einen pc aleine zusammen bauen x)


 das wäre gut


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ihr paket wurde ins zustellfahrzeug geladen


----------



## Softy (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Klingt gut  Dann hoffen wir mal, dass der Paktetbote das Päckchen nicht fallen lässt


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

so der rechner ist da, windoof installiert gerade. hab natürlich auch mal reingeschaut in das gute stück und da viel mir folgendes sofort auf: grafikkarte scheint nicht richtig eingesetzt zu sein????


----------



## Softy (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ja, die ist nicht richtig drin, die muss richtig einrasten.


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

damn wie mach ich das ?  ich kann die ja nicht da mit Gewalt reindrücken? muss ich die vorher an der seite los schrauben?

bzw. bevor ich ran gehe muss ich mich an der heizung erden oder?


----------



## Softy (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

An der Heizung erden ist keine schlechte Idee. Dann vorsichtig drücken und schauen, ob sie einrastet. Wenn nicht, musst Du die Schraube lösen und dann die Grafikkarte richtig einbauen.


----------



## Jeanboy (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ja, an der Heizung erden.

Und ein bisschen Gewalt braucht man schon^^


----------



## Softy (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Wieso ist das Kabel für den internen USB3-Header nicht angeschlossen?  Oder was ist das für ein Kabel, dass da so auf der Grafikkarte rumliegt


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

und da passiert auch nichts wenn ich die heizung angefasst hab? ^^
links das vom lüfter hinten, das dicke wo kommt das rein?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

nein da passiert nichts, weiß jetzt nicht genau was fuer ein Kabel  du meinst
Ich seh auf dem bild ur das blaue und das ist ei USB 3.0 Frontheader er kommt aufs mainboard


----------



## Softy (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Das Dicke sieht aus wie der Gehäuse USB3-Anschluss. Wo der angeschlossen wird steht im Handbuch.


----------



## Jeanboy (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Der Lüfter hinten ist doch angeschlossen?

Der Stecker unten links sieht wie HD Audio oder AC '97 aus.

Wo die hin kommen, steht im Handbuch

Welches Mainboard hattest du ncohmal?


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ich hab die graka jetzt richtig drin? die schrauben passen aber hinten nicht mehr


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

den usb3.0 hab ich angeschlossen das stand da dick und fett auf dem z77 pro 4 asrock, der passte auch der stecker
die graka ist jetzt auch richtig drin, allerding passen die schrauben nicht mehr


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

wenn die nur um nen millimeter verschoben sind musst du sie halt ein bisschen in die richtung "druecken", beim PC passt nicht alles auf denn millimeter


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Welche Schrauben passen nicht mehr?
Die um die Karte festzuschrauben?
Einfach mal die Karte etwas bewegen bis du die Schrauben eindrehen kannst.


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ja genau die schrauben passen nicht mehr ^^! ist die graka so jetzt richtig drin?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Die ist immer noch schief, nachdem was ich auf dem ersten Bild sehen kann


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Einfach das Blech der Karte so hindrücken dass du die Schrauben eindrehen kannst.
Hier und da zurecht drücken ist beim PC Bau normal.

Ach ja die Karte ist noch nicht korrekt drin. Das siehst du auf dem 1. Bild. Die Kontakte müsse alle drin sein.


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

das erste bild war vorher aktuelles kommt sofort


----------



## soth (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

So wie das auf Bild 3 aussieht ist es ok!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ohhjohnny schrieb:


> das erste bild war vorher aktuelles kommt sofort


 na dann, auf bild drei glaub ich das es rihtig ist


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

so sieht es jetzt aus nachdem die schrauben wieder drin sind


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

SIeht gut aus


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

aber das rechte letzte teil da steht ja noch bisschen raus


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Kann es sein dass die Grafikkarte auf den Stecker drückt der rechts zu sehen ist?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass die Grafikkarte auf den Stecker drückt der rechts zu sehen ist?


 wenn das so ist den Stecker mal raustuen und schauen obs ohne besser geht


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

nee ich bekomm die kopmplett ganz rein auch mit dem abschließen letzten teil nach den Kontakten aber das passt halt nicht mit den schrauben hab jetzt nur eine drin dann seh ich auf jeden fall die kontakte nicht mehr


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

und er ist extrem laut, hört sich an als ob er irgendwo schleifen würde beim obersten lüfter??


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

hab noch keine treiber drauf, muss er die graka trotzdem erkennen?


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ach das ist alles *******, ich kann die wlan karte nicht installieren da der sagt ich soll die in den dafür vorgesehen platz stecken wTF?


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Wenn der Lüfter schleift kommt was dagegen. Schau noch mal nach. Eventuell die Kabel anders legen.

Wieso? Hast du eine Wlan Karte? Steck die die mal in den passenden Slot.


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn der Lüfter schleift kommt was dagegen. Schau noch mal nach. Eventuell die Kabel anders legen.
> 
> Wieso? Hast du eine Wlan Karte? Steck die die mal in den passenden Slot.


die wurde von denen schon eingebaut, in was für einen muss die denn? ^^
ich installiere gerade erstmal die mainboard treiber. 
bei grafikkarte zeigt der nur vga und hd graphics 4000 an oder so


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ohhjohnny schrieb:


> die wurde von denen schon eingebaut, in was für einen muss die denn? ^^
> ich installiere gerade erstmal die mainboard treiber.
> bei grafikkarte zeigt der nur vga und hd graphics 4000 an oder so


 Kommt hganz drauf an was fuer ein Anschluss die hat


----------



## Jeanboy (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Man mal ein Bild vom ganzen PC (sodass man das komplette MB usw. sieht) und eines der Wlan Karte


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

so erste fortschritte:

der rechner ist leise, war ein kabel am cpu kühler ^^
nach installierung der treiber von der cd für die grafikkarte, erkennt er auch die grafikkarge
hab die karte jetzt einmal ausgebaut, und dann neu reingemacht, passt nur in diesen slot. jetzt blinkt sie schonmal grün ^^
okay, die wlan karte funktioniert 

da ich ja jetzt die treiber manuell installiert hab brauch ich ja noch aktuelle? wie mach ich das denn jetzt? lade ich welche raus, und muss die alten deinstallieren? oder oder überschreibt er die?


----------



## Jeanboy (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Musst die alten nicht deinstallieren. In der Regel deinstalliert er den altern zuerst und installiert dann den neuen


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

gut also brauche ich nur den aktuellesten graka treiber? oder auch mainboard? sonst noch was? 
es läuft!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

danke an eure schnelle hilfe ^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Aktuellen GRAKA treiber am besten aus dem Inet herunterladen.


----------



## Jeanboy (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Du gehst auf die Herstellerseite vom MB, gehst auf dein Modell
und lädst dort alles herunter, was es an Treiber gibt.

Dann noch Grafikkarte und dann passt das


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

aktuellesten find ich sicherlich bei dem hersteller der graka ne?  ai ist alles schnell xD


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Entweder bei nVidia oder AMD, je nachdem welche GRAKA du hast.


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

bei gigabyte finde ich einen extra für die OC variante? trotzdem den von nvidia nehmen?


----------



## Threshold (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Wenn du eine Nvidia Karte hast nimmst du den Treiber von Nvidia und keinen anderen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Jep, nimm den Nvidia Treiber.


----------



## Jeanboy (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Der: NVIDIA DRIVERS 306.23WHQL


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Der: NVIDIA DRIVERS 306.23WHQL


 
danke )
was würde ich ohne euch bloß machen haha 
jetzt ist er auch sooo leise, danke für den tipp mit dem kabel im lüfter ^^
hab jetzt auch 4 lüfter drin, bei hardwareversand stand zwar das keiner eingebaut ist, aber jetzt ist im gehäuse doch noch einer drin, jetzt hab ich 4 ^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ohne uns????
Daran will ich gar nicht denken

Nee, toll, wenn er rennt.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

VIel spass mit dem teil


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Viel Spaß auch von mir mit dem neuen Rechenschieber  !


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

noch wen von euch den ich in origin adden kann ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Origin? Leider nein...


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ist der ram richtig eingestellt ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Nein, Frequenz= 600irgendwas, effektiver Takt 1333.
Musst im UEFI manuell 1600 einstellen. Dann sollte da 800 stehen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. September 2012)

Hast du 1600er RAM ?

Dann müsste er nämlich auf 800 MHz laufen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

So sollte das aussehen.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. September 2012)

Hat er 1600er oder 1333 RAM ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

1600, wenn ich nit total auf dem Schlauch stehe...


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9

wie genau mach ich das? kann da was schief gehen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Kann nix schief gehen. Iwo im UEFI solltest du das auswählen können.
Und das is 1600MHz RAM, der is zu lahm.


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

wie komme ich ins uefi? und wie heißt dieser punkt denn xD?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

kA wie der bei dir heißt.
Ich komme ins UEFI wenn ich beim Start des Rechners Entfernen drücke.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ich glaub F2 oder F12  kann es auch sein.
Steht wahrscheinlich unter "RAM frequenz" oder unter "Einstellungen"


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

so ich glaub ich habs DRAM Frequenz, DDR3 1600


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Jep, das is korrekt.


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

cool , danke leute ^^!

ist direct11 oder wie das heißt automatisch on bei bf3? 

spiele jetzt alles auf ultra hab 60+ fps )))))))))))


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Sollte an sein. Wenn nicht, schau mal in den Einstellungen von BF3.


----------



## target2804 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

welche graka für 60+ fps auf ultra? glaub ich nämlich nicht ganz^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Mach mal SSAA und MSAA an. Dann hast du nicht mehr 60+ Fps


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

OO alles ultra eines von denen auf 4 eines auf 16


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

kp ob die auflösung ne rolle spielt , hab 1680x1050 oder so ^^ höher gehts bei mri net


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ach so. Auf Full HD wärs weniger...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ohhjohnny schrieb:


> kp ob die auflösung ne rolle spielt , hab 1680x1050 oder so ^^ höher gehts bei mri net


 Dann ist es realistisch.
das 16x ist AF das 4x AA das kostet deutlich mehr leistung


----------



## target2804 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Dann ist es realistisch.
> das 16x ist AF das 4x AA das kostet deutlich mehr leistung


 
full-hd genauso^^ dachte schon, es gäbe eine neue mega-graka, von der ich nix weiß


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ahh full hd nimmt mehr leistung? sieht trotzdem geil aus ^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ja, weil FullHD hat mehr Pixel zum berechnen--> mehr Rechenaufwand für die Karte.


----------



## target2804 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

du hsat nicht mal das "fake"-HD, auch hd-rdy genannt


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

so ^^ kp warum paint das so klein wiedergibt 
ups das zweite bild sollte eigentlich die einstellung sein, aber kp hat der irgendwie nicht kopiert xD


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Alles korrekt


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

welchen benchmark kann ich denn mal machen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ohhjohnny schrieb:


> so ^^ kp warum paint das so klein wiedergibt
> ups das zweite bild sollte eigentlich die einstellung sein, aber kp hat der irgendwie nicht kopiert xD


 Ja sieht gut aus.
Wie heisst du auf battlelog vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal ne runde


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ohhjohnny schrieb:


> welchen benchmark kann ich denn mal machen?


 3D Mark 11
Soll ich mitmachen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> 3D Mark 11
> Soll ich mitmachen?


 Bei was beim Benchen oder beim zocken?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Benchen natürlich


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

wie lang dauert der benchmark? ^^ will pennen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Benchen natürlich


 Hätte ich mir eigentlich denken können


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



ohhjohnny schrieb:


> wie lang dauert der benchmark? ^^ will pennen


 15 min.


----------



## ohhjohnny (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

okay dann mach ich das morgen , wünsche euch ne gute nacht und danke für die hilfe leute


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Montag bin ich wieder da. Gegeneinander benchen?


----------



## target2804 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

wenn hier wer n duell will, dem geb ichs mit meinem alten core2duo und der 9600GT. die wollte ich eh verblasen. ich benche dann ohne kühlung und schließe die stromzufuhr kurz, sodass das system durchgehend anbleibt. ach ja, auf 3ghz pro core drück ichs irgendwie auch noch


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ich bin untertaktet schneller


----------



## target2804 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

du vergisst, dass ich auch eine große cpu habe. im übrigen komme ich auf nem z77 board fast an die Ø-OC-Werte ran, die hier die meisten erreichen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Aber nicht an meine 4,8, oder?
Dazu is meine GraKa ein bisschen schneller.


----------



## target2804 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

gigabyte gtx670 windforce habe ich. wat hastn du so?
nee, die i7 non-k cpu kommt auf 4,3.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Asus 680. OCt

Wenn ichs drauf anlege mit nem besseren Kühler schaff ich 5. Hat ein Vortest ergeben.


----------



## target2804 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ach stimmt, du hast den preisknüller 
ich brauch nicht mal 4,3ghz. die 3,7 im turbo reichen 100x aus. auch in 2 jahren noch.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ich will Punkte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## target2804 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ich will erstmal eine anwendung, bei der ich auf mehr als die 3,7ghz angewiesen bin


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Jeder hat andere Prioritäten. Meine ist einfach: Punkte

Bencher FTW


----------



## target2804 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ich benche nur mein gehirn und meine körperliche belastbarkeit. und das jeden tag^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Ich quäl lieber Hardware


----------



## target2804 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

hab gehört du hast ein LC-Power netzteil als Würstchengrill verwendet.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Wer sagt das?


----------



## target2804 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Böse zungen behaupten 
habe auch gehört, dass du kleine kinder im aufzug blockst^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



target2804 schrieb:


> Böse zungen behaupten
> habe auch gehört, dass du kleine kinder im aufzug blockst^^


 Das 2. stimmt nicht 

Aber ein Billig NT hab ich mal gezündet


----------



## Jeanboy (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Das 2. stimmt nicht
> 
> Aber ein Billig NT hab ich mal gezündet



 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogxRlXd3qc4 ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

So ungefähr


----------



## target2804 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Die Flammen sind das "POWER" in LC-Power!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



target2804 schrieb:


> Die Flammen sind das "POWER" in LC-Power!


 Hehe ich habe auch POWER


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Aber zum Glück kein LC davor


----------



## target2804 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Wenn ich den Herstellernamen schon höre. meine fürze haben mehr power als die netzteile von denen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Aber zum Glück kein LC davor


 Ja dafuer bin ich auch dankbar


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Bei dem PCGH-Gewinnspiel gibt´s ein Gehäuse von LC Power


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Bei dem PCGH-Gewinnspiel gibt´s ein Gehäuse von LC Power


 Oh Gott Nein
Aber jetzt würd ich sagen B2T


----------



## ohhjohnny (22. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

ist es eigentlich normal das er meine geforce 670oc als geforce 670 anzeigt? ^^


----------



## Legacyy (22. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*

Du hast ja ne 670, das OC ist nur als Indikator in der Bezeichnung für den Käufer, da die Grafikkarte übertaktet ist 
Der Name des Grafikchips ist "nur" Geforce GTX670.


----------



## ohhjohnny (22. September 2012)

*AW: Neuer Gamer PC für 900€-950€, keine Hardware Erfahrung*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Du hast ja ne 670, das OC ist nur als Indikator in der Bezeichnung für den Käufer, da die Grafikkarte übertaktet ist
> Der Name des Grafikchips ist "nur" Geforce GTX670.


 
oki doki  danke ^^


----------

